# Roecks Railroad Concepts



## roecks railroad (Sep 12, 2008)

Hello all, 

Just wanted to get some relevent information out to you folks. For anyone who doesn't know, Roecks Railroad Concepts is no longer in business. They ceased operations about 8 years ago and may or may not be operating under another name. Please feel free to share this information with your fellow railroaders. 

Thanks, and happy railroading.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

You mean like: 

http://www.rr-concepts.com/ 

Copyrighted 5 years ago: 

http://rr-concepts.com/guajome/ 

Do a google, you're right up there at the top.


----------



## irskir (Sep 13, 2008)

Technically this is true, but the former Roecks Railroad Concepts has morphed into RR Concepts with re-designed and better products. This posting was not done by the owner of Roecks Railroad or RR-Concepts, (even tho that's the author's name) because that person is ME! 

Please visit these for more info: 
http://www.RR-Concepts.com 
http://www.StationMaster.net 
http://www.StationStopper.com 

Yes, there are tons of Google hits for RR-concepts including some fantastic You Tube videos showing installation instructions and operational videos done by Gary Lane and James Ingram. 

I'm alive and well... and having tons of Fun in the Garden! Thanks for the support all these years. 

Curtis Roecks 
*RR Concepts*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Will the real Roecks please stand up? (What was that TV show? What's my line?) 

Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I believe that line was from To Tell the Truth... My name is.... after the vote. the line; 'Will the real.....

Who said I wasted my childhood.... some deny it ended....


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

So, ummmm.....what exactly was the reason for dragging this back up from the grave again?


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By roecks railroad on 09/12/2008 12:34 PM
Hello all, 

Just wanted to get some relevent information out to you folks. For anyone who doesn't know, Roecks Railroad Concepts is no longer in business. They ceased operations about 8 years ago and may or may not be operating under another name. Please feel free to share this information with your fellow railroaders. 

Thanks, and happy railroading.


Dead for 8 years and you feel the need to advertise the fact?

Dontcha' just love the new guys who come here to air out their dirty undies?









-Brian


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Beats the daylights out of me.. post count?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

It just looked to me like mabye it was family member infighting (sour grapes) over the family business name? 

As for "dragging this back up from the grave"... an OT question was asked way back when and got a belated answer.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Question (or post) made 12SEPT08, final posting 16SEPT08. 
Ou of the clear blue, 15MAY09. 

THAT is dragging it back up from the grave. 

And the comment made? 
"I believe that line was from To Tell the Truth... My name is.... after the vote. the line; 'Will the real....." 

You didn't look at the dates?


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Greg it is from an Eminem song titled "The Real Slim Shady" to which there have been multiple references all over tv, radio, chat rooms, forums, etc. I think it was played on the radio 504,749,593 times total lol. 

-Will


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Next will be a status report from Kalamazoo?


----------



## irskir (Sep 13, 2008)

This is just funny reading this old stuff again.. 

Does anybody want to know the real "dirt"? It's really not that interesting... 
Once upon a time there was a clever little model electronics company which was named Roecks Railroad Concepts. It was just me and the wifey doing our thing.. one day the wife disappeared and the company went *poof*.. but there were still links and phone numbers etc.. and they kept calling the main phone number...(and got the one who didn't like trains) one day the she thought.. "Humph, I've had enough of this.. let me tell everyone that there's no company and maybe they will quit calling." And so there was the post.. back in Sept 2008. A noble attempt. 

The happy ending was 3 years later with the re-invention and re-design of everything using micro-processors and current technology. Roecks Railroad was a stepping stone for RR Concepts. Much bigger and better than it ever was. 

So there it is.. does anybody care? P.S. If anybody has some old StationMaster units that have failed, we have a "swap out" plan where you will get a new fancy digital StationMaster in exchange for the "oldie mouldie" unit from Roecks Railroad. I appreciate everyone who took a chance and purchased a first generation StationMaster. 

Curtis


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the explanation... after having the thread dredged up out of nowhere, it's nice to put it to bed. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey I still have mine but have not installed on this new layout but plan to.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By irskir on 05/18/2009 6:46 PM
This is just funny reading this old stuff again.. 

Does anybody want to know the real "dirt"? It's really not that interesting... 
Once upon a time there was a clever little model electronics company which was named Roecks Railroad Concepts. It was just me and the wifey doing our thing.. one day the wife disappeared and the company went *poof*.. but there were still links and phone numbers etc.. and they kept calling the main phone number...(and got the one who didn't like trains) one day the she thought.. "Humph, I've had enough of this.. let me tell everyone that there's no company and maybe they will quit calling." And so there was the post.. back in Sept 2008. A noble attempt. 

The happy ending was 3 years later with the re-invention and re-design of everything using micro-processors and current technology. Roecks Railroad was a stepping stone for RR Concepts. Much bigger and better than it ever was. 

So there it is.. does anybody care? P.S. If anybody has some old StationMaster units that have failed, we have a "swap out" plan where you will get a new fancy digital StationMaster in exchange for the "oldie mouldie" unit from Roecks Railroad. I appreciate everyone who took a chance and purchased a first generation StationMaster. 

Curtis 
So, um, Curtis.
If you were having ex-issues, and someone made a bogus posting like the one at the top of this page, why not just contact one of the many moderators and have it yanked and the account closed?
Moderators are not hard to find.

A little advertising is fine, but generally getting an old thread dragged up from the grave isn't quite the way to do it.

But, hey, it's your concept!


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

Good slogan.

But, hey, it's your concept!

Track power forever!


----------

